#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 為何不單純欣賞一個圖?

## 奇奇

最近在原創區看到很多對我來說會忍不住大喊:
喔天啊!真是漂亮!   的圖(以前也有啦)
但是在狼版如果只是這樣單純的回文一定會被當灌水吧!
之前JC大發過一篇文,
討論以"創作者"的角度希望獲得甚麼樣的回應?
有的畫家說,希望是具體的回應,不過也有人回說有稱讚就是好的

這裡是個以創作出發的版,
但是身為一個創作者也會理所當然是欣賞者,
而以欣賞者的角度來說不會有那種:
"這張圖真的好棒啊!我好想回(文)他!他完美無缺!!"
這樣的想法嗎?
這樣激動憤慨的情緒可以強迫手指不打下:
"天啊!真的好棒!    這樣的"簡陋"回覆嗎?
(因為這張圖就已經"完美"了,對這樣的高手沒有任何"建議"可言了)

身為一個欣賞者,不能給予單純的掌聲嗎?

以一個"創作者"看到回應希望的是甚麼,
我覺得和自己身為"欣賞者",又是不同
高手認為"簡單的回應"有時候欣賞者卻是"情溢乎詞"啊!

而我也因為這麼激動的想法半夜睡不著來發這篇文了~

----------


## 幻貓

不一定要"建議"啊
如果一張圖能吸引閣下，那麼，它是哪一點特別有魅力呢？
髮絲光澤？陰影表現？人物神韻？動作滿點？笑點十足？
任何一種方向的讚美，都能讓發圖者更加振奮
也許有的畫家只要簡單幾句就能開心，但還是有畫家更渴望觀賞者能補捉到其在繪畫上的特長，也就是希望大家看到自己的圖，能精準發現究竟好在"哪裡"？

或許閣下沒有灌水之意，不過難保不會有其他只為賺發文數而存在的會員
樂園這兒禁止灌水文的風氣本是一般性論壇無法比較的
畢竟很多獸都不希望心目中的樂園染上一種"隨性"又"混亂"的風氣
所以抱歉了，希望閣下諒解^^

P.S.多打些字也能多賺點樂園幣呀~而且可以訓練打字速度及文筆嘿XDDD~

----------


## ddffghj100

有時候我也好想只是單純的留下我到底有多喜歡這張圖或這些圖的想法，因為太棒了導致自己沒辦法有任何建言或建議可以給予創作者。

這時候要留言時在就傷透了腦筋，一直很希望能有單純鼓勵與讚美創作者卻又不會造成灌水問題的機制。

有的時候實在不知道該怎麼辦，於是回文的讚美看起來就亂七八糟的感覺沒啥營養，這個部分我和奇奇一樣感到傷腦筋呢～

但是想想如果是我自己，卻也是渴望回文是充滿建言的。

----------


## 劍痞

「嗯……單純欣賞的話。我想對評論內容而言，無論是繪畫還是文章都是差不多的。」
「對於『簡單的回覆』，我認為除了正面性的評語之外，還可以詳述一下究竟是那些點特別讓自己感到喜愛。」

「身為一位繪者作者，想知道自己的作品何以得到部分觀者讀者的青睞我想應該是人之常情。」
「這樣才能保持己之所長，修正餘下短缺。」

「簡而言之單純欣賞是可行的，可是稍微思索一下欣賞之處，應該花不上許多心思罷。」

----------


## 奇奇

TO 幻貓和劍痞:
我知道防範灌水是必要的啦,也支持現在的板規,
只是想問問大家難道就不會這有難以克制的感覺嗎?
對於某些高手來說評圖很容易,的確可以精準的說出"毛色","對比"等等.
可是至少對我這種沒有美術概念的人來說,
有時候想稱讚也不知從何說起!
高手們從前也會這樣嗎,還是說對大部份的你們來說,
這一直都是件很簡單的事?

跟ddffghj100握爪  :Smile:  

的確是自己學得越多能給的意見也越多呢((遙望
對一個初學者來說有時少少的回應已經是盡己所能的最大掌聲了

----------


## tsuki.白

就算在deviantART這樣的知名網站
像只有短短一句*Awesome! Amazing!* (類似*好棒、好厲害*的意思)的評論都隨處可見
已經見怪不怪了^^
所以對比起來 狼版的回文算是很詳細的了

「情溢乎詞」這個詞用的很好
經常因爲某幅畫突然情緒高漲 忍不住就想回覆一下
但真正敲鍵盤時才覺得詞窮
想把這些感情轉化為精確又適當的文字 有時真是一件難事''

我並不是説哪種做法一定是對的
只是作爲畫手 我很希望有人能針對我作品的細部來提意見
但有時瀏覽別人的作品時 除了那幾個常見的贊美之詞就實在沒話好說了
這種心境真的很矛盾

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

不知道有沒有可能加入類似"推"或"拍手"或像是某大站的GP系統之類的東西呢
這樣應該就可以解決這樣尷尬的情感了吧

而發文者也就不需要因為0回覆感到難過了

----------


## 佛蒙特

單純欣賞嗎...
當咖哩看到一幅好畫
當然會說出他的優點讚美作者
但是
一幅畫不可能十全十美
一定有缺點的
如果僅欣賞或讚美
對方不就永遠不能進步了嗎?

----------


## GOOSE

有時讀文章也有這樣的感覺呢……

某些認為情溢乎於詞的話被當灌水文倒掉的感覺很想哭……

不過我不否認
當一個創作者老是聽到好棒好讚的感覺
也挺反胃的（希望這不會傷害到任何人。

雖然說，在沒有任何人理會自己的時候是最難過的
（我有好多次抱蛋的發文呢……）
推，有拍手表示大家的看法（不過這樣有要麻煩老大了……
因為我們沒有管道用簡單的方法表達自己的看法。
作者只能在角落默默的無奈。（我真的每次都很難過QQ，可是也無可是好）
……

也許不能單純欣賞圖是因為
這裡主要目的是想學習進步而不是開美術館的意味吧？

----------


## 好喝的茶

我則認為，即使是單純欣賞，亦可從多角度多層面著手。

線條構圖、用色技巧、層次分佈、各部分的組合連接，
以至讀者的聯想、作者背後的主旨，還能以小見大推廣到更深入的層面。

若真一時情溢乎詞，何不先冷靜下來，慢慢再細味作品，
不只是眼睛享受了，連腦袋、心靈亦有所得著了，才寫下感想。

我相信每一個真心追求美好的創作者，不論是畫家，抑或是作家，
對於單純的讚賞會感到開心，
但也更希望知道作品的優劣、可改善之處。



或者，有些作者會同時在公開版面和個人部落格皆貼作品。
若真想單純讚美，使用私訊或到部落格處留言亦可。

----------


## 劍痞

> TO 幻貓和劍痞:
> 我知道防範灌水是必要的啦,也支持現在的板規,
> 只是想問問大家難道就不會這有難以克制的感覺嗎?
> 對於某些高手來說評圖很容易,的確可以精準的說出"毛色","對比"等等.
> 可是至少對我這種沒有美術概念的人來說,
> 有時候想稱讚也不知從何說起!
> 高手們從前也會這樣嗎,還是說對大部份的你們來說,
> 這一直都是件很簡單的事?


「我明白你的意思。」
「我也不是說像這樣簡單的表達算是灌水的行徑。」

「我美術概念如何我自己也不清楚，可是難以克制的感覺我常有，但要說評圖的能力我自嘆大約在版眾的底階。」
「我評論的方式基本上就像我前篇所述：當下把看到這張圖的『感覺』給陳述出來便是我僅能所及。」
「然後從圖中衍生出自己其他的想法，可能不一定與圖本身相關。」

「無論是繪圖或是文章，對於自己的作品我希望觀者讀者能夠給我感想。」
「一來我能夠理解對方可能因為此作而聯想到什麼，並不侷限在作品本身。」

「我也幾乎是自此為出發點作評論的。」

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

諸位請放心吧，
經由J.C.的努力，
在日後將會有一篇完整的原創區教學文章，
裡面亦包含了如何正確地進行得體的回應，
這方面則是由我撰寫。

同時身為一名創作者與藝術史研究者，
我必須斷言創作者本身要同時具有創作與評論的兩方專業，
一名單純的評論者可以不會創作，
但一名創作者一定要懂得如何進行專業的評論。

如果不知道如何才能做出專業的評論，
那就得去學習，並非可用任何藉口荒廢。
但事實上這方面的學習確實有一定的難度，
也因此J.C.才會希望有人撰寫出能快速理解的教學。

總而言之，
不擅回文者自己要加油，
而沒收到回文的創作者，也不要太在意。

----------


## J.C.

這種矛盾跟狀況已經存在許久，如果有合適的解決辦法，當然會盡快推出。
不過很可惜目前已經無法從系統面著手，增加任何新外掛功能都可能與其他程式造成衝突，所以只能從規定、管理、自律方面做宣導。

任何人都是從單純的讚賞慢慢學習如何認真的欣賞作品。
我也曾經只會說好棒好強，而無法說出到底好在哪裡。
這跟時間、經驗、年齡有關。
其實到現在我也不能說我可以講出什麼專業評論，
只不過被磨練得句子可以打比較多，比較會描述自己的感覺罷了。 XD

這方面必須得多爲創作者們想想，畢竟沒有創作者們的付出，大家就沒有作品可以欣賞了。
所以灌水、過度氾濫的讚美是必須受到管理的。
我理解創作者期待回文的心情，但經常看到的都是千篇一律的內容，也是會麻木的吧。

如果真的很想表達自己的喜愛，私信方式留言是不錯的管道，也許還可以跟對方交個朋友。
或者不必要在看到的當時就要馬上回文，也許過個幾天再次欣賞，心情也比較冷靜了，就能好好寫出幾句感想。
這樣也是希望大家能花時間重視作品，重視創作這件事。

----------


## fwiflof

阿幽是想，這可能跟文筆有一定的關係........

的確，有時候回文部是那麼容易。

阿幽不管在哪個版都有這種煩惱......(倒)

其實放個幾天真的有幫助(笑)

因為關上電腦後你會有心思去想該如何回，也比較打的出東西

只是不要忘記了.....(←這隻常幹這種事)

----------


## 九貓

看到這篇文我想也來說說感想..........不過確實我只是來這兒不久的新生代。（笑）
這個論壇的管理細膩是絕對有目共賭的，因此其實滿快就能習慣怎麼去控制讓自己去多加給一個作品提出較多建議的評論方式去配合，其實一進來我也猛踩一堆版龜很慘烈啊ＸＤ
不過真的在見識到大家豐富背景之下提出的回應，實在對我幫助很大很大，所以我會挺一個文字比較多的回應  :Twisted Evil:  

我也同意創作者需要多加學習評論的說法，雖然我所認識的繪者中也是有人不擅用語詞去精確區辨筆畫色調光影種種囧，這還是需要學習和經驗............又另外，這麼說可能有點苛  :Rolling Eyes:  ，不過對於強作大神們，溢美之詞可能還不是第一必要的，當然他們需要發表的掌聲，但我覺得適度多字的提出一些心得，會比只有簡單的『太太太太太棒了......』意見精良一些，對這個版累積的內容也比較有益～（對於是來者的我看到大家精緻的回覆我感動到想哭啊！！）需要大家多多益善吧  :Wink:  

.......至於是提出什麼，我覺得可以是提出比較，無論是比較該人類似的作品來說這次有什麼突破，或者提出你有認識相關強作是可以拿來與之參考比擬的？只是小小的意見  :Embarassed:

----------


## 依洛

只要是人都希望被認同誇讚
要是能收到別人的讚同鼓勵
那在創作上就會更有自信更加努力
但有時欣賞的人不一定會回文
原因很多比方想不到回什麼.或者不方便之類的
所以我也覺得要是有像是gp那樣的簡單加分系統也是不錯的
可以造福雙方
讓畫圖者能有心的繼續努力
也能讓賞圖的人有圖可以看
這可能是個不錯的方式(笑

----------


## eistain

可是如果有的時候只是想要來觀賞一些喜歡的圖片呢....
說真的有的時候就已經是很緊繃的情況下想要來找一些可以讓自己開心點的圖片
這個時候回文給予一些讚賞有的時候不一定需要詳細講一些東西吧
特別又像是小弟我幾乎什麼都不太會畫...技術也不好
這個時候說要引用我腦中也浮現不了多少人的圖片
有的時候就只是想要說這個圖片我們很喜歡....

----------


## 幻貓

把舊文翻上來真不好意思....但是發覺樂園的付費系統可以破解這個問題

其實大家提到的「按讚」、GP，樂園的付費系統其實也是一樣的
捐點小錢、也會顯示捐獻人名單，畫家又能藉此賺錢，樂園幣也能流通，超多利的呀XDD

街頭畫家賣畫掙錢、名藝術家開展覽也要收門票錢，*那樂園的畫家怎麼不能收點小錢*？ :Smile: 

如果在論壇上的繪者們不太喜歡看到灌水性回文，*不妨在文章中加設付費語法*
全部加密也好、部分加密當做自由捐款也好，只要圖片能讓讀者滿意，他自己會願意點下付費按鈕的~

當然...只看不回的讀者就要小心錢不夠用了ww所以偶而回回文把捐款額補回來吧
相信大家都很支持繪畫創作的，只是不知道怎麼表達而已
所以就用貨幣表以支持之意吧=3 

我也在切磋版自己的每一篇教學文加設捐款箱了$w$

----------

